# Typical Australian interiors



## llobregt (May 3, 2014)

Hello, 
I'm a Dutch student, living in Sydney and working on my final thesis. My university requires me to have at least 100 questionnaires filled out about Australian interiors. Unfortunately this seems to be rather difficult, so I was hoping to find people here, willing to fill the questionnaire out. 
In case you do so, thank you very much!!! 
Australian interiors

Besides this I think it would be nice to exchange some typical Australian interiors tips and tricks in this topic!?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

llobregt said:


> Hello,
> I&#146;m a Dutch student, living in Sydney and working on my final thesis. My university requires me to have at least 100 questionnaires filled out about Australian interiors. Unfortunately this seems to be rather difficult, so I was hoping to find people here, willing to fill the questionnaire out.
> In case you do so, thank you very much!!!
> Australian interiors
> ...


Completed your survey...Good luck


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Survey completed*

Just completed your survey... Good luck with your studies and career. Some Aussies do like excellence on design...



llobregt said:


> Hello,
> I'm a Dutch student, living in Sydney and working on my final thesis. My university requires me to have at least 100 questionnaires filled out about Australian interiors. Unfortunately this seems to be rather difficult, so I was hoping to find people here, willing to fill the questionnaire out.
> In case you do so, thank you very much!!!
> Australian interiors
> ...


----------



## llobregt (May 3, 2014)

Thanks you for all those who have filled in the questionnaire! I'm amazed with the response I got  
The questionnaire will stay online untill Friday at midnight, so feel free to fill it in if you haven't done it


----------

